# No Birth Certificates



## Rajiv

Hello Everyone,

I'm new to the forum and have a question to which I cannot find an answer to within the existing posts. I am in the process of applying for Canadian Immigration. My wife and I both DO NOT possess our birth certificates and so do not have them to send with our application. We cannot obtain them now as we were both born in India at a time when no one registered births with the local authorities. Now we both live in the UK and hold British Passports on which our dates and places of birth are recorded. 
Is it possible to send the application in without birth certificates and explain why they are missing? 
Do we need to send an affidavit to confirm that our birth certificates are not available? 
Has anyone else had this problem even if it was with another document? 
I'd love to hear your experience. 

Regards,

Rajiv


----------



## Bevdeforges

I've heard of this happening now and then in the US, and also in regard to folks applying for immigration to the US. What has been recommended is to provide some form of "registration," preferably dating back to your childhood. In the US this can be a "baptismal certificate" or some form of church registration. In a few cases, they have used early school registrations that indicate a date of birth (and possibly the fact of no birth certificate).

If you are naturalized Brits, do you have any form of certificate or document (other than the passports) that you could use to verify your dates of birth? Here in France, for example, when you take French nationality you get what is in effect a French birth certificate that can be used to verify your date of birth, as well as your nationality.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Rajiv

Bev, thanks for your response. 
Unfortunately there are no other forms of registration that I can think of that might help my situation. I was only about 6 years of age when I came the UK. In that time I have never needed a birth certificate and the passport was always sufficient enough. 
What you say about a 'No birth certificate' is interesting, but I wonder how easy or difficult it might be for me get one from the UK. Surely there must be other people in the same situation as me without birth certificates, who have entered the UK in the past and now wish to relocate to Canada? They must have cleared this hurdle somehow. Maybe someone can share his or her experience with us.
Rajiv


----------



## Black Tie

*Indian Birth Certificates*

Dear Rajiv,
If you were born in a Village in India , The birth Certificate is issued by The Village chief or Sarpanch as he or she is known as in India.f you were born in a Town or City The local municipal Health officer issues the birthcertificates.
Its very easy to get birth certificate in India nowadays and very fast. **Nuthing is impossible in India , You know what I mean**


----------



## Rajiv

Hello Black Tie,
Thanks for your comments. I'm sure it might be possible to get a birth certificate if I was in India, but being in the UK and having nobody to help in the matter in India, I feel it is an impossible task. 
Interestingly, my brother and mother have both emigrated to Canada WITHOUT having birth certificates. They were not asked for them and the British passports were enough. But it was over 20 years ago. The lack of birth certificates within the family is also a hurdle to show my relationship with my family in Canada.
Does anybody know if I can apply at the Indian High Commission in London for a birth certificate bearing in mind that my birth was NOT registered with any authority in Inda?
Rajiv


----------



## Sumair

Dear Rajiv, 

Birth certificates are essential documents for application to the immigration of Canada, but not mandatory if you prove that why you are not having this.

While filing the application , in your cover letter mention the reason why you are not submitting the Birth Certificate.

They will come up with alternative.

Best of Luck! 




Rajiv said:


> Hello Black Tie,
> Thanks for your comments. I'm sure it might be possible to get a birth certificate if I was in India, but being in the UK and having nobody to help in the matter in India, I feel it is an impossible task.
> Interestingly, my brother and mother have both emigrated to Canada WITHOUT having birth certificates. They were not asked for them and the British passports were enough. But it was over 20 years ago. The lack of birth certificates within the family is also a hurdle to show my relationship with my family in Canada.
> Does anybody know if I can apply at the Indian High Commission in London for a birth certificate bearing in mind that my birth was NOT registered with any authority in Inda?
> Rajiv


----------



## Fayiz

Well My name is Dr. Fayiz Saleem Qureshi and at present Im working as a Medical Officer in Medical Intensive Care Unit of Services Hospital Lahore.
I recently applied for Canadian Immigration in Skilled Workers Category on 22nd Feb 2009 and got immediate approval from Canada and now I have to submit my documents to Canadian Embassy office in Islamabad. 
My only problem is that I do not have a birth Certificate. I was borne in Riyadh, Saudi Arabia and I cant get it from there now. What can be the solution for this?
And I want to ask you one more thing that I had given some medical exams for USA called USMLE ( United States Medical Licensing Examinations ). I gave three exams which were in English and last one was Clinical Skills Exam. In Clinial Skills Exam, I had to check 12 patients, take history in English, examine, council and write my assessment on paper which I successfully passed by the grace of Allah/God. Can these exams be alternative for IELTS or do I still need to give IELTS?
Thanks 
Regards 
FSQ.


----------



## Auld Yin

Rajiv said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I'm new to the forum and have a question to which I cannot find an answer to within the existing posts. I am in the process of applying for Canadian Immigration. My wife and I both DO NOT possess our birth certificates and so do not have them to send with our application. We cannot obtain them now as we were both born in India at a time when no one registered births with the local authorities. Now we both live in the UK and hold British Passports on which our dates and places of birth are recorded.
> Is it possible to send the application in without birth certificates and explain why they are missing?
> Do we need to send an affidavit to confirm that our birth certificates are not available?
> Has anyone else had this problem even if it was with another document?
> I'd love to hear your experience.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Rajiv


I'm sure this is far from the first time Canadian Immigration has experienced this dilemma. The fact you obtained UK passports without birth certificates is evidence that it can be overcome.
I would think a notorized statement of your situation would suffice the Canadian authorities.


----------



## Sumair

Dear Qureshi, 

First of all Congratz for passing USMLLE ans also for getting the approval.

Regarding your query , you need to submit the IELTS and also the birth certificate. In case you donot have birth certificate any document like B form , passport ammendment of your parents can satisfy the immigrant officer.


Best of Luck!






Fayiz said:


> Well My name is Dr. Fayiz Saleem Qureshi and at present Im working as a Medical Officer in Medical Intensive Care Unit of Services Hospital Lahore.
> I recently applied for Canadian Immigration in Skilled Workers Category on 22nd Feb 2009 and got immediate approval from Canada and now I have to submit my documents to Canadian Embassy office in Islamabad.
> My only problem is that I do not have a birth Certificate. I was borne in Riyadh, Saudi Arabia and I cant get it from there now. What can be the solution for this?
> And I want to ask you one more thing that I had given some medical exams for USA called USMLE ( United States Medical Licensing Examinations ). I gave three exams which were in English and last one was Clinical Skills Exam. In Clinial Skills Exam, I had to check 12 patients, take history in English, examine, council and write my assessment on paper which I successfully passed by the grace of Allah/God. Can these exams be alternative for IELTS or do I still need to give IELTS?
> Thanks
> Regards
> FSQ.


----------



## Fayiz

Sumair said:


> Dear Qureshi,
> 
> First of all Congratz for passing USMLLE ans also for getting the approval.
> 
> Regarding your query , you need to submit the IELTS and also the birth certificate. In case you donot have birth certificate any document like B form , passport ammendment of your parents can satisfy the immigrant officer.
> 
> 
> Best of Luck!


Thanks Sumair. Can you please elaborate more. I have finally decided to make a notary statement of lost Birth Certificate and as well provide notary attested copies of my parents' passports. What is B form?


----------



## Sumair

Dear Qureshi, 

In Pakistan normally you have B form for children under age of 18 years.

You can not process for your passport / CNIC without having B form if you are under age.

Check you must have otherwise notary statement of lost Birth Certificate and notary attested copies of your parents' passports are enough to satisfy the immigration officer.

Best of Luck!



Fayiz said:


> Thanks Sumair. Can you please elaborate more. I have finally decided to make a notary statement of lost Birth Certificate and as well provide notary attested copies of my parents' passports. What is B form?


----------



## Fayiz

Sumair said:


> Dear Qureshi,
> 
> In Pakistan normally you have B form for children under age of 18 years.
> 
> You can not process for your passport / CNIC without having B form if you are under age.
> 
> Check you must have otherwise notary statement of lost Birth Certificate and notary attested copies of your parents' passports are enough to satisfy the immigration officer.
> 
> Best of Luck!


Thank you Sumair. Sadly I dont have that B form as well. I remember showing my matric (Secondary Schoool Certificate) for my passport as well as for my ID Card.
Rest all depends on my luck.


----------



## Sumair

Still no problem you always can prepare "No Birth Record" certificate from municiplity the charges are Rs.250. 

Do you have your parents amended passport in which your name was added at the time of your birth?


Thanks 




Fayiz said:


> Thank you Sumair. Sadly I dont have that B form as well. I remember showing my matric (Secondary Schoool Certificate) for my passport as well as for my ID Card.
> Rest all depends on my luck.


----------



## Fayiz

Sumair said:


> Still no problem you always can prepare "No Birth Record" certificate from municiplity the charges are Rs.250.
> 
> Do you have your parents amended passport in which your name was added at the time of your birth?
> 
> 
> Thanks


No Sumair I dont even have those Amended Passports.Well I remained in Saudi Arabia toll my FSc (Higher Secondary Education). I got my Id Card and my first passport on the basis of my Matric (Secondary School Certificate). So do you think that "No Birth Record" Certificate will be enough?!!!


----------



## Sumair

Yes it will be enough. make it from Municipality of your area. 

You have to pay some EXTRA fee.

Best Regards





Fayiz said:


> No Sumair I dont even have those Amended Passports.Well I remained in Saudi Arabia toll my FSc (Higher Secondary Education). I got my Id Card and my first passport on the basis of my Matric (Secondary School Certificate). So do you think that "No Birth Record" Certificate will be enough?!!!


----------



## Fayiz

Sumair said:


> Yes it will be enough. make it from Municipality of your area.
> 
> You have to pay some EXTRA fee.
> 
> Best Regards


It was so kind from you. Thank you so much.
FAYIZ.


----------



## shafaqat309

Sumair said:


> Yes it will be enough. make it from Municipality of your area.
> 
> You have to pay some EXTRA fee.
> 
> Best Regards


I have My Passport, ID Card, B-Form and want to get "Birth Certitificate", please guide me what is the procedure


----------



## Sumair

shafaqat309 said:


> I have My Passport, ID Card, B-Form and want to get "Birth Certitificate", please guide me what is the procedure


Go to the municipality office , where birth is normally registered , you will find all ways..


----------



## poptart

I have the same issue for other reasons. I have a US passport and my naturalization certificate but when I lived in Netherlands they insisted on a birth certificate. The only way around this over there was to go to the local embassy for India and ask them to certify a document saying that it is not possible to have a birth certificate. In Netherlands they had a template form you could take to the embassy for this. You might also be able to go to the Indian embassy to get something similar since this is a common problem. Lot of useless paperwork in my opinion since obviously if you have all these other papers when the laws were less stringent then you were born at some point. I think it's also fall out from this whole anti-terrorism laws.

Luckily for me, up until Netherlands, I never had to produce any document beyond a naturalization cert, passport, driver's license.


----------



## jakram

Sumair said:


> Go to the municipality office , where birth is normally registered , you will find all ways..


Do we need to submit original Birth certificate / B form or notarize copy will be sufficient.


----------

